# will RBS breed in...



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

will RB's breed in 10 or 20 or 30 or 40 or 50 G Tanks?
Jw


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

I think I remember reading that someone breeded in a 45g


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

mine bred in a 45. i had 4reds and a 7 inch oscar when it happend. the reds were about 4-6inches.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Hello ... yes, I'm a newbie to this site... So Hello one and all!

The smallest tank I've heard of where full growth rb's have breed is in a 40 gallon hex tank. I gave a pair from my 125 to a friend and she had them breed 2x so far. The first time they breed, we thought they might have been from the pair of convicts that she added to the tank (don't ask me why she threw them in, but .... The second time ... she didn't discover the spawn until they were free swimming. Too bad she lost the fry's ... She scooped them out and left them in a tupperware tray.

I'm trying a 20 hex on a proven breeder pair right now ... And yes, before anyone starts ... it's cramped, but have no choice at the moment. I just got back another pair from my brother-in-law and just can't keep 8 very large rb's in a 125. I have 2 proven pairs in that tank ... so I'm moving the smaller of the pair into the 20. So far everything looks okay and they are going thru their mating rit as I type. Will findout in a few days.


----------

